# Extremely smelly gas



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack's gas smells like rotten eggs - yuck! And the smell lingers forever! But Jill does not and they eat everything exactly the same. Is this typical? Is there anything I can give him to reduce the smell?


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not certain at all what your smelly gas means but I recently found that both my dogs needed their anal glands expressed (I've been grooming them myself for 3 months) and that one of them did have extra smelly gas in advance of this. Next time you go to the groomers, ask to be sure they are doing it. One certain sign of needing this is that the dogs 'scoot' on their butts. Is your pup doing this as well?


Otherwise I'd have to say it's all about the food. Have you introduced any new foods or treats lately?


good luck, mary anna herk and theena


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

The Buttercup used to have frequent gas-attacks that could not only clear out a room, but command an appearance by a Haz-Mat crew. So bad, in fact, that I would end up opening my bedroom window at night. In December. While the snow was coming down so thick I couldn't see a foot past the windowsill. But that window stayed open until I could breathe cleanly again. 
(The Buttercup would like to defend herself here: Okay, and ONCE... she blamed me but it was ACTUALLY a skunk who was p*ssed off and sprayed the trashcan in the back yard... yeah, serves her right that her car smelled like skunk and NOT Buttercupgas for DAYS! ha!)

In our case, once we switched her food to Nutro Natural Choice Venison and Brown Rice... much less MUCH LESS frequent gas. As in, if she has it, she doesnt wake me up from it!!!! 

NOTHING sucks more than being WOKEN UP (waken up? woke up? none of them sound right...) due to preliminary asphyxiation symptoms.... :smheat: 


ann marie and the "yeah like YOU never toot!" buttercup aka miss toots-a-lot


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 28 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626664


> The Buttercup used to have frequent gas-attacks that could not only clear out a room, but command an appearance by a Haz-Mat crew. So bad, in fact, that I would end up opening my bedroom window at night. In December. While the snow was coming down so thick I couldn't see a foot past the windowsill. But that window stayed open until I could breathe cleanly again.
> (The Buttercup would like to defend herself here: Okay, and ONCE... she blamed me but it was ACTUALLY a skunk who was p*ssed off and sprayed the trashcan in the back yard... yeah, serves her right that her car smelled like skunk and NOT Buttercupgas for DAYS! ha!)
> 
> In our case, once we switched her food to Nutro Natural Choice Venison and Brown Rice... much less MUCH LESS frequent gas. As in, if she has it, she doesnt wake me up from it!!!!
> ...


ROFL. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry, but that was hilarious, LOL!

To the OP:

My pup used to have stinky gas and stinky poop to boot when she was on Natural Balance kibble. I have switched her to raw and home-cooked meals, and now her gas and poop are virtually scentless, which is great!

Hm, what are you feeding Jack?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi .you should buy him one of those bowls to slow him down a bit when he eats his food..his eating to fast  and taking in to much air....there called break-fast Doggie bowls in the usa ..gobble it bowls here and the uk... www.brake-fast.net will give a list of retailers ,i just looked into them for sue... lol jo


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

A little yogurt added to the diet may help change the intestinal flora and help reduce the gas


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It could be something as simple as his food not agreeing with him and needing to find the right one for him. How long has he been on this particular food and did the gas just start?

If he's been on the same food for months and the gas just started, I wonder if he has an excess build up of bacteria in his digestive system. This happened to Jett for several weeks before his first bout with IBS. You could take in a stool sample to the vet and see if everything is normal. I high level of bad bacteria will result in major diarrhea and he will need to be put on an antibiotic like Metronidazole. 

Or you could put him on some really good Probiotics & Digestive Enzymes to try and build up the good bacteria and see if that takes care of it. Yogurt is good but only contains Acidophilus, which is only one strain of Probiotic.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Thank you for the suggestions. Jack and Jill are on Nature's Variety Instinct (grain-free). They've been on it for about a month - before that they were on Nature's Variety Prairie. The smelly gas has been typical of our Jack(ie), but has gotten much more potent in the last few weeks. His stools are normal and he doesn't eat too fast because I always watch and he's fine. They both get fresh apples or bananas as treats, as well as Zuke's mini treats. I'm taking him to the groomer's tomorrow, so I'll be sure to get his anal glands expressed. If it continues, I'll go ahead and get a stool sample and take him to the vet's. Thanks!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Every once in a while Paris will let one that is sooo bad. The other night she was walking away from and farted. She turned and looked at me like "what was that and did it come from my butt" I just died laughing at her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 29 2008, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626772


> Hi everybody,
> Thank you for the suggestions. Jack and Jill are on Nature's Variety Instinct (grain-free). They've been on it for about a month - before that they were on Nature's Variety Prairie. The smelly gas has been typical of our Jack(ie), but has gotten much more potent in the last few weeks. His stools are normal and he doesn't eat too fast because I always watch and he's fine. They both get fresh apples or bananas as treats, as well as Zuke's mini treats. I'm taking him to the groomer's tomorrow, so I'll be sure to get his anal glands expressed. If it continues, I'll go ahead and get a stool sample and take him to the vet's. Thanks![/B]


Ollie had terrible gas as a puppy until I switched him OFF kibble containing chicken. You might want to try an "allergy formula" dog food that contains limited ingredients w/ one carb & one protein. We use Natural Balance. The more simple the ingredients for a dog with a sensitive tummy, the better. Hope it gets better soon!


----------

